# Beginner Cichlid Tank



## anthonyn66 (Jul 3, 2008)

I've kept a 10 gallon community tank before, and I kinda want a cichlid tank, using the same 10 gallon tank. I have about 30-40 dollars to spend for everything, and i want it to be very easy. Any suggestions? And please tell me what I need.


----------



## Mr_Yellow_Shoes (May 28, 2008)

Theres not really much you can do with a 10 gallon in terms of Cichlids, unless you are using it as a fry tank, but even that is small. I kept a pair of Rams in a 10 for a couple of months but now they are in a 29


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

Unfortunately, you have a very limited budget and a very limiting tank. You could buy a small hang-on-the-back filter for about $25 and then you'll need a small heater of about 50 watts, which I think is another $20 or so, plus fake plants, decorations and gravel. You'll also need declorinator, fish food, testing kits (at least ammonia, nitrites and pH), a net and a gravel vac, plus two buckets (one for clean water and one for dirty water). You should also have a thermometer. In a 10 gallon, you could have a small school of guppies or very small tetras, like cardinals. Perhaps you could have 3 very small cories.

All of this will cost more than you have, unfortunately.

I don't know much about goldfish, but maybe you could do one or two in a 10 gallon? I'm not sure . . .

You might keep your eye on Craigslist in your area. Often people are giving away their aquarium and supplies for free. Then you'd be in a better position to have some cichlids.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Don't be discouraged, you can have a 10 gallon full of shellies (they're almost as hardy as danios). You don't NEED test kits, I have some, but almost never use them. All you need is the aquarium, a filter (be it power filter or a sponge filter with an air pump) and a heater. If you're on a budget you don't even need a dechlorinator (but prime is so cheap I don't know why you wouldn't buy it). This is all assuming that you don't have th original equipment for your 10 gallon. If you do have that equipment it'll be easy-peasy to set up that 10 gallon for shell dwellers and you'll have room to play with your cash.


----------



## Mr_Yellow_Shoes (May 28, 2008)

I never buy my own test kit. Some LFS by my house tests water for free. Also, petsmart does it for free, at least the one in San Antonio


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

hollyfish2000 said:


> I don't know much about goldfish, but maybe you could do one or two in a 10 gallon? I'm not sure . . . [/url]
> 
> dont do this, common goldfish can grow to over a foot, and fancy varieties can get up to 8". beside the point of large sizes, they are messy fish, and filtration is a definite need. another thing to consider, is that at lower temperatures the filter bacteria are less active (if I remember correctly bacterial activity doubles every 10degrees (Celsius) increase.)
> the absolute smallest tank to keep common goldfish in would be a 55g, ideally bigger.
> ...


what equipment did you have with the 10g, a lot of what's needed you should already have.

there isn't much footprint on a 10g tank, so ideally you want to try and get bigger. (look at your local classifieds, you may pick up some really good bargains) there is a possibility of keeping a pair of peaceful apistogramma, or a small community of shelldwellers. however 10g is very limited real estate, and you will have to pay close attention, as problems will happen much quicker than they could in a bigger tank.

but your stocking options are SEVERELY limited by the small size of the tank.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Chloramine can be removed with activated carbon if you wish (I guess that's a type of dechlorinator). But I have a feeling that since the OP has already kept community fish they are aware of the basics of fish keeping.


----------



## anthonyn66 (Jul 3, 2008)

i already have filtration and heater... don't worry about that, and i have the seachen conditioner, aquaclear 20, also whisper 2-10i, heater, everything except plants and fish!


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

3 Occies, 6 escargot shells and play sand...(no plants needed) be right at $40 around here and would be never ending entertainment. When it gets boreing pull out their shells, clean them up and re-arrange where the are in the tank, placeing them on top of the sand, sit back and watch the sand fly!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I thought occies liked a little more room that what is available in a 10G?

But agree on the shellies...a pair of brevis or a trio of multies are good in a 10G according to the cookie cutters in the Library.

To look them up in profiles, Lamprologus Brevis or Lamprologus Multifasciatus.


----------

